# Solved: How to convert .wma to WAV



## wgreene

I just purchased 30 .wma tracks of Christmas music from Wal-Mart Download and would like to convert them to WAV so I can burn them to a CD-R to play in my car. I thought it would be easy to do, but so far I haven't had any luck. 

I've tried and failed with both Roxio Easy Media Creator and Windows Media Player. I've also looked at a few other programs on my PC -- CDex, Audacity, dBpowerAMP, dMC Audio CD Input, and CDBurnerXP Pro 3 -- but I'm not sure any of them are able to convert .wma to WAV. 

Is there an easy way to go from .wma to WAV? I feel it should be a very simple process, but so far I've been stymied. I would appreciate hearing from anyone who might have an answer. Thank you.


----------



## t bone

give this a try for conversion


----------



## stantley

There is no need to convert them to wav before burning, the burning software will do the conversion. In CDBurnerXP Pro choose to create an Audio CD, give it the filenames of the wma files and burn the CD-R.

The reason you can't convert them is because they have DRM copy protection, but you should be able to burn Audio discs with them, although there is a limit on how many times. Check the Walmart site for details on what you're allowed to do with purchased wma's.


----------



## wgreene

Thanks for your help, fellas!

Since I was half-asleep when I posted last night, I guess I'd forgotten how I'd previously burnt my Wal-Mart .wma's to an audio CD. This afternoon I simply opened the folder containing the music files and did a drag-and-drop to Windows Media Player -- and _voila_! Now I feel stupid for having posted. I guess I should've waited until I had a clearer head.

And of course you were right, Stantley. The conversion thru WMP was automatic. Also, I'll find out just what Wal-Mart's restrictions are.

Thanks for the BeeThink link, t bone. The program sounds interesting; I'll be sure to give it a try the next time I burn one -- uh, _CD_, that is.


----------

